# [Spielvorstellung] IMoY Wujinyou



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte euch auf mein JAVA-Spiel-Projekt aufmerksam machen.

*Da ich es schon zwei mal in den Kommentaren gelesen habe, das Spiel ist nicht mit dem RPG Maker gemacht! Das ist alles Only-Java.*

Der Name ist IMoY und trägt den Untertitel „Wujinyou“. Es ist sozusagen schon eine Erweiterung zum Hauptspiel.  Ich entwickle es jetzt mittlerweile 2,75Jahre und es ist fast fertig. Aktuell läuft halt die Testphase. 

Es handelt sich um ein Old-School-Solo-RPG im Sinne eines Zeldas mit den Spielelementen eines Diablos.  Kurzum man erledigt Quest und tötet Monster, bekommt dafür Items und steigt im Level auf. Das Spiel hat eine seichte Geschichte die aber erst so richtig in Fahrt kommt, wenn man Level 50 ist.  IMoY bietet 70 Level mit einer riesengroßen Spielwelt und vielen individuellen Boss-Monster.

Wobei ich euch hier nicht mit Infos langweilen will, die findet ihr auch auf der Homepage.
Dort würde ich euch besonders die Screenshots und das Trailer-Movie ans Herz legen. 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr euch die aktuelle Beta-Version runterladen.  Es existiert auch ein Handbuch, was auf Basis des Originalspiels erstellt wurde, somit nicht mehr aktuell ist.
Ich denke das wichtigste wäre zu erwähnen, dass man an dem Tempel wo ihr startet und an allen weiteren Tempel die so aussehen man unten links speichern kann. (Ihr bekommt auch eine Message in die Konsole, wenn ihr gespeichert habt.)

Dann viel Spaß beim zocken! *IMoY Wujinyou*

Hier ist ein gute Einsteiger Guide fürs Spiel: IMoY Einsteiger Guide

Würde mich auf euer Feedback/Fragen freuen. Ob nun im IMoY-Forum oder einfach hier.

Ich bedanke mich auch für die zahlreiche Hilfe aus dem Forum für das Spiel.

Grüße Titanpharao


----------



## Noctarius (7. Okt 2010)

Wow N1 

Hast du das in Java gemacht oder mit RPG-Maker oder sowas in der Richtung?


----------



## Atze (7. Okt 2010)

schon cool, wenn man die zeit und den elan hat sowas ganz allein zu machen! nice!


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

@Noctarius das ist alles in JAVA 1.6 geschrieben ohne irgendwelche LIBS. Die einzigste LIB die ich verwendet habe ist die JXL API für Excel


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, ich bin ein Fan von guten RPG-Maker Spielen (Von der Grafik her).
Ich finde diese Art der Motivation wirklich erstaunlich...
Es gab bestimmt Zeiten da wo es dich total genervt hat und du das Spiel nicht mehr sehen konntest
Ich werde es mir heute abend mal zu Gemüte führen und mein Feedback dazu geben.

7 Sterne von 5 

Ich habs jetzt noch nicht gespielt oder wirklich genauer unter die Lupe genommen, aber wäre es möglich das Spiel so weiterzuentwickeln, dass man es mit 4 Kollegen im Netzwerk spielen kann?(Auch wenn Old-School-Solo RPG oben steht)

So wie bei Zelda 4 Swords Adventures.


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

@M4D-M4X

Es gab für die Version 1.0 mal eine Spieler gegen SpielerVersion in der man sich bekämpfen konnte. Leider wurde in der neuen Version vieles so umprogrammiert, das mehr Funktionen da waren, aber auf kosten der OOP  Somit wäre es ein unglaublicher Aufwand alles im MP umzusetzen  hoffe das trübt den Spielspaß nicht ... aber es wäre / ist auch von mir ein Traum das mal als "mini orpg" zu machen. Mal sehen ich sag nur IMoY Online ...


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

Bzw. du entwirfst noch eine Multiplayerkampagne die man nur zu 2. 3. oder 4. spielen kann ;D


----------



## Noctarius (7. Okt 2010)

Wenn du das auf Online umbauen willst und Gefährten suchst, für den Serverkram stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## Runtime (7. Okt 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch schon lange so etwas machen, aber es scheitert immer an den Bildern und der Geschwindigkeit. Wo hast du die Bilder her?


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

Verstehe deine Aussage mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht.

Die Bilder sind soweit von mir selbst gemacht. Natürlich habe ich den Baum nicht selbst gemalt, aber musste ihn bearbeiten und entsprechend anpassen. Viele Dinge sind sogar komplett selbst gemacht.

Die einzigsten Bilder die zu 100% kopiert sind, sind die Monster und die NPC's. Das projekt scheiterte damals fast an den fehlen der Bilder, also habe ich sie lieber kopiert als wenige schlecht gemachte, oder gar keine zu haben. Das auch der Grund warum ihr euch das alle kostenlos runterladen könnt 
Da bedanke ich mich an die tollen Grafiker von *Dragon Quest Monsters* und *Lufia* ^_^


----------



## Runtime (7. Okt 2010)

Meine Games sind immer viel zu langsam mit den Texturen und so...


----------



## Apo (7. Okt 2010)

Ist ganz nett gemacht auf jeden Fall. =)
Bloss ich bin gefühlte 1000 mal gestorben bis ich herausgefunden hatte wie ich überhaupt kämpfe.

Dann noch ein kleiner Bug, wenn ich während eines Kampfes weglaufe bleibt die Anzeige oben links weiter bei dem Gegner auch wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit andere bekämpfe.


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

@Apo
Was war daran so schwer festzustellen "wie" man kämpf? Hast du dir zu schwere Gegner gesucht, oder wustest du nicht das man die "1" drücken muss? Ist doch ganz einfach, einfach vor das Monster stellen und die 1 gedrückt halten 
Bzw musst du wieder vom Monster weglaufen, wenn es sich auf dich bewegt, "die action"^^

Man darf auch nicht ausserhalb des "Agro" bereiches rennen. Man sieht wie groß dieser ist, wenn man mit seiner Maus über die Anzeige oben links geht (stehen auch noch zusatzinfos wie HP damage usw)

Übrings die schwachen Monster sind die Ratten links vom dorf (siehe Guide auf der HP). Die Monster "ziehen" stark an bei IMoY, also mit Level 1 einen Level 4 Wolf zu hauen ist nicht drin 

Dann noch ein kleiner Bug, wenn ich während eines Kampfes weglaufe bleibt die Anzeige oben links weiter bei dem Gegner auch wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit andere bekämpfe. 


Bzgl des Bugs das ist keiner. Du kannst die Monster anklicken, dann wechselt sich auch die Anzeige da oben. Du kannst somit die HP des bosses im Auge behalten, aber seine Wächter bekämpfen  Die Anzeige verschwindet erst, sobald das Monster tot ist, welches du angeklickt hattest.


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

Vllt. solltest du am Anfang ein kleines Tutorial einbauen, da nicht jeder Diablo bzw. Zelda kennt bzw. mag. (Als Rollenspieler unverständlich aber gut).

Die Umsetzung mit der Maus finde ich ein wenig Merkwürdig... vllt. auch nur ungewohnt, sollte aber auch alles im Tutorial wiedergegeben werden.

Und was bringt es mir, wenn ich die HP eines Bosses im Visier habe wenn ich ihn sowieso nicht bekämpfe?


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

Es gibt bestimmt noch ein richtiges Tutorial, oder Tutorial Movies bzw ein richtiges Handbuch :-D
Aber das ins Spiel noch zu integrieren, da ist der Zug abgefahren 

Sagen wirs ganz einfach, du musst die Monster nicht anklicken, die du angreifst  Einen Feuerball nach Links geschleudert um schnell den Wächter zu töten, ohne ihn dabei extra wieder anklicken zu müssen.

Ich machs immer so. Suche mir ein Monster aus => klicke es an => töte es. oder klicke neues Monster an töte das 

Aber solche Diskussionen würden wunderbar ins IMoY Forum passen  forum.imoy.de


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

Ja gut dann werd ich mich später mal anmelden ;D


----------



## Atze (7. Okt 2010)

darf ich fragen wie lange das allein gedauert hat? so ungefähr? also java 6 gibts ja erst seit ende 06, also können es höchstens 4 jährchen gewesen sein. weißt du, wie lange du "from scratch" gebraucht hast, in stunden?


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

@Atze
Meinst du seit ich Java entwickle, oder das Spiel? Also Java seit 3 Jahren und das Spiel wie gesagt 2Jahre und 9 Monate. In Stunden wirds da schon schwieriger. Wenn ich die Zeit mitrechne, die man in der Bahn usw sich darüber gedanken gemacht hat wie man was umsetzt oder was man noch mit reinpackt, da kommen unzählige zusammen.

Also die ersten 5 Monate habe ich damals fast jeden Tag 6-8 Stunden daran gearbeitet. Dann gabs mal Phasen wo weniger und auch mal welche wo wieder mehr gemacht wurde.
Hey ich habe das Spiel 3x schon "durchgespielt"  also bis Level 50  
Rechne einfach 33 Monate a 30 Tage x ~2 Stunden kommste so locker auf grob 2000 Stunden


----------



## Atze (7. Okt 2010)

ja, ich meinte die programmierzeit für das game!  cool, sich so lange selbst motivieren zu können, respekt!  und ist ja auch was geworden, super!


----------



## Marco13 (7. Okt 2010)

EXEs mag ich ja nicht. Hab' trotzdem mal draufgeklickt. Hat sich aber nichts getan :bahnhof:


----------



## Runtime (7. Okt 2010)

Was hast du für ein Betriebssystem?


----------



## Atze (7. Okt 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> EXEs mag ich ja nicht. Hab' trotzdem mal draufgeklickt. Hat sich aber nichts getan :bahnhof:





Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du für ein Betriebssystem?



jetzt kommt: linux!


----------



## Runtime (7. Okt 2010)

Hab ich mir eben auch gedacht!


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

@Marco13 wie passiert nichts? Kannst du es also unter Linux mit der Exe nicht ausführen, oder gibt es einen Stacktrace in der Konsole?

Ich lade für dich(und die andern Pinguin User) mal eine Jar mit einer startoption.txt hoch.

Das Problem ist, das die meisten normal User mit eine Jar nicht zurecht kommen, also habe ich es in eine Exe gewrappt.
Also schau gleich nochmal auf die Page, dann gibts ein "Linux" File 

* Es gibt jetzt die Jar für Linux!*

Einfach runter laden und mit in den Ordner der Exe packen. (oder die Exe löschen und mit der Jar ersetzten). Es empfiehlt sich das Spiel über die angegeben Start Parameter zu starten.


----------



## Marco13 (7. Okt 2010)

Ja, hatte die EXE dann auch noch mal an der Konsole gestartet: Nichts :bahnhof: (WinXP Pro, ... und so). 
Mit der JAR ging's dann.


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Okt 2010)

Hm wieviel RAM hast du Marco? Die Jar ist für 128Xms und 1536Xmx ausgelegt (vielleicht etwas viel ) kann ja sein, das es sich dadurch nicht startet. Aber so 300MB brauchs leider schon ... liegt an den schicken PNG Animationen  aber in der Welt von 4Kern und DDR2 billig Preisen, kann man das mal machen ;-)

Schön das es jetzt bei dir geht ...


----------



## Marco13 (8. Okt 2010)

Daran sollt's nicht liegen: 4GB (3.2 nutzbar). Aber AFAIK können die 1536 auf einigen Win32-Systemen schon zu Problemen führen. 1200 oder so sollten reichen und tendenziell bei mehr (allen?) >2GB-Rechnern funktionieren.


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Werde mal die Lunch4J Config umschreiben im nächsten Release auf 512MB. Das sollte reichen, solange man nicht alle 110 Skills ausführt in alle Richtungen :-D

Mir fehlt etwas das Feedback, oder ist es so fesselnd oder so langweilig, das es alle direkt beiseitegelegt haben :-(


----------



## truesoul (8. Okt 2010)

Sehr schöne Arbeit, macht echt Spaß das spiel.
Nur zu dem mit den Ram, wäre vll. Sinnvoll vor dem Start der Anwendung zu überprüfen wieviel Ram zur Verfügung steht und dann 128Xms und 1536Xmx anzupassen. Und wenn nicht genügend Speicher zur Verfügung dann eine Meldung ausgeben und so weiter .... 

Zum feedback, na dafür habe ich es zu kurz gespielt für ein RPG in der Art zelda ist es schon echt gut gelungen, vorallem weil es in einzelarbeit geschah.

Gruß


----------



## Marco13 (8. Okt 2010)

Feedback ist ein bißchen schwierig: Ich habe solche Spiele nie wirklich "ausführlich" gespielt, man muss sich wohl erstmal "einfinden" (und dafür fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit). Ich wollte es nur interessehalber mal gesehen haben, nachdem hier ja schon lange häufiger mal Frage (ursprünglich von einem Gast) gestellt wurden, in denen das Kürzel "IMoY" auftauchte  Aber vielleicht finde ich mal die Zeit, es mir wirklich näher und auch in bezug auf Gameplay, Story & Ablauf anzusehen.


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Verschiedene Dinge die mich zu dem Spiel bewegt haben, haben es auch "am Leben" gehalten.Der Name "IMoY" ist ja nicht umsonst so kryptisch, aber das erfahrt ihr erst am Ende des Spiels  also los los hehe...

Das mit den Startparametern wird ja in der Lunch Config festgelegt. Werds einfach etwas runter setzten.

Ja das ist richtig, man sollte es erst etwas gespielt haben, aber ich bin beeindruckt wie gut hier alle zurecht kommen und keine Fragen zu X/Y haben  Hätte nicht gedacht das es so "selbstverständlich" ist.

Genau Marco13, habe oft Fragen hier gepostet :-D wobei nicht immer nur unter Gast, maximal am Anfang^^

Achso noch ein paar "versteckte" Funktion, F1/F2 Screenshot, F3 "Itemreport" ...


----------



## Runtime (8. Okt 2010)

Am besten wäre es, eine Einleitung zu machen, in der alle Funktionen kurz erklärt werden. Sonst hat der DAU vielleicht nicht den Durchblick.


----------



## M4D-M4X (8. Okt 2010)

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage... Kommt eigentlich in dem Spiel Musik bzw. Sounds?
Bei mir als Windows 7 User kommt da gar nichts... Gähnende stille


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Hast du kein Media Player im Hintergrund laufen mit fetter Metall oder Rock Musik? Dann kann das Schnetzeln nichts werden 

Nein keine Angst, deine Soundkarte ist nicht defekt und das Spiel funktioniert auch 100%. Es gibt einfach keine Musik. Alle die die Laufgeräusche bei MMORPG's stören oder sowieso die Musik/Umgebungssound auf 0 haben heben ihre Finger. *finger heb*

Sicher würde es zur Atmosphäre beitragen, aber dann verletzte ich noch mehr Urheber Rechte oder müsste unzählige Sound erstellen ... ähh nein danke  

Aber weil du es bist:
Laufen:toch toch toch, schup schup schup, klack klack klack
Schwert zuschlagen: Klingt, scheeee
Feuerball: *bruuutzzeel*
Gewitter: *bbbbbbbbbbbbzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## M4D-M4X (8. Okt 2010)

Woher weißt du dass ich Metal hör... faszinierend... :lol:
Ne weiß nicht für mich gehören zumindest sounds zum Spiel dazu, Schritte jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber sowas wie Schwertklirren, Donner, Feuer etc.
Es gibt ne Seite da gibts kostenlose Midis (eigentlich zu RPG Maker spielen, aber das geht so denk ich auch)

Achja und was mir gestern den Spaß am Spiel genommen hat: (zumindest mal für gestern)
bin grad in die Welt gekommen und hab ein paar ratten links vom tempel getötet.
Dann hab ich ne Magische Waffe bekommen und konnt die nicht einsetzen 
Nachdem ich kein Inventar o.Ä finden konnte hab ich aufgehört, weils ja nichts bringt ???:L



> Sicher würde es zur Atmosphäre beitragen, aber dann verletzte ich noch mehr Urheber Rechte oder müsste unzählige Sound erstellen ... ähh nein danke



Nach dem Satz muss ich einfach Fragen, was denn das Projekt schon alles an Geld verschlungen hat


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Ja Sound gehört dazu, aber ich hatte es von Anfang an ausgeschlossen. Müsste wohl den halben Code aufreißen um die Sounds noch mit reinzupacken   Schmeiß dir lieber deine Lieblingsmusik deiner Wahl in den Hintergrund 

Zu deinem Waffen Problem. Nach einem Inventar kannst du ewig suchen, da gibt es keins wie du es gewohnt bist. Drücke „I“ das ist das „Inventar“. Begründungen kann ich dir viele geben und es gibt genauso viel dagegen. Damals war es einfach zu schwer zu implementieren^^
Ich erinnere mich an Diablo wo man immer das ganze Inventar voller Müll hatte. Bei IMoY bekommst du 50% der „Ki“ des Items als Gold, wenn du den Gegenstand nicht nimmst. Und so funktioniert es auch und das ist der „kick“ du kannst nur das Linke oder das Rechte item nehmen. Da gab es schon schwere Entscheidungen uhuu…..
Zu deinem magischen Waffen Problem.  Jeder Skill benötigt eine Waffenart.  Drücke mal „F“ und schaue dir die Skills an. Jeder Skill hat eine andere Farbe (es steht auch in der Beschreibung) und der „Angriff“ den du am Anfang hast, benötigt eine Nahkampfwaffe wie ein Katana. Andere Skills wie der Feuerball benötigen eine Magie Waffe, wie du sie gefunden hast. Du hättest die Waffen switchen können (Waffen und Ringe sind „switchbar“ bei der Drop-Auswahl).

Ich hoffe deine Fragen wurden geklärt, passt auch super ins Forum ^^ das muss etwas belebt werden.

Achso Geld keins, nur haufenweise Zeit :-D


----------



## M4D-M4X (8. Okt 2010)

Ja das Problem war ich bin halt von nem Standard Inventarausgegangen und hab dann einfach die Magiewaffe auf lvl 1 aufgehoben und ja... pech gehabt.. das Schwert war weg xD
Bzw. wie Switcht man ?
Auf "I" war nur meine Magiewaffe. Skillen konnte ich ja noch nicht ^^


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Wenn du in der Dropauswahl bist. Also wenn du eine Truhe öffnest in der ein Gegenstand ist. Dann hast du in der Mitte unten, ein Button "Wechseln" der enabled ist. Da drauf klick und du kannst den neuen Gegenstand mit dem andern Ring / Sekundärwaffe wechseln.

Es ist auch möglich die Primär und Sekundärwaffe zu wechseln im "Inventar" dazu einfach auf die Linke (Primärwaffe) klicken.


----------



## M4D-M4X (8. Okt 2010)

Jedesmal als ich auf die Primärwaffe gedrückt habe, ist sie nur nach links und wieder zurückgeswitcht. 
Also mein Schwert war einfach Weg und konnte nichts machen...

M4D-M4X der planlose Held... der wohlgemerkt bei Ratten eine magische Waffe fand und zu dumm war sie zu benutzen. Stattdessen switchte er sie im Inventar hin und her bis er gestorben ist... xD


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Einfach klicken im Inventar nicht doppelt ...

Ja, wenn du dein Schwer ersetzt mit einem Fächer, dann ist das Schwert weg. Achso du kannst dich auch bewegen mit dem Auswahlfenster ...
Ich glaube ich nenne das Spiel in IMoL um ... hört sich doof an, passt aber gerade besser zu meiner Lage ... lol ~.~

Äh, wenn du willst, sende mir deinen Spielstand an titanpharao@web.de und ich repariere ihn für dich, damit du wieder ein Schwert hast und die Zeit nicht umsonst war.


----------



## M4D-M4X (8. Okt 2010)

Jetzt komm das waren vllt 5 Minuten... War ja nur lvl 1 

und aus IMol wird eMol ;D schon klar


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Okt 2010)

Hmm, bei mir ist das zip-File ungültig.


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Okt 2010)

Bei mir nicht, einfach nochmal probieren ... liegt dann eher am Internet als an der Page.


----------



## Marco13 (9. Okt 2010)

Ja, der Download wird da wohl irgendwie (man verzeihe mir die auf Planlosigkeit in bezug auf Netzwerke zurückzuführende und ggf. falsche Wortwahl) "gestreamt" - zumindest konnte der Download-Manager nicht sagen, wie groß die Datei ist ... er hat einfach runtergeladen, und irgendwann war sie fertig...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Okt 2010)

das scheint iwie problematisch zu sein. Ich habe es heruntergeladen mit:
firefox (3x)
chrome (1x)
IE8 (1x)
schändlicherweise war nur der Download vom IE8 zu gebrauchen, alle anderen waren fehlerhaft :-/


----------



## Titanpharao (9. Okt 2010)

Ja das ist bei mir auch so gewesen und richtig mit IE8 gings ... fragt mich gerade mal nicht woran das liegt, ich muss dazu gestehen, das ich die Webseite nicht programmiert haben, sonder sie nur mit "Leben" gefüllt habe (Also den Core habe ich nicht programmiert).

*Benutzt einfach den IE zum Downloaden*


----------



## Gast2 (9. Okt 2010)

Ich habs mitm FF runtergeladen, hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Daniel_L (9. Okt 2010)

Hab's mit Chrome heruntergeladen, ging 1a (Windows 7) und auch auf Safari (MacBook Air) klappte es.

Zum Spiel: Sehr schöne Leistung!

Ein paar generell Anmerkungen, vielleicht könntest du das eine oder andere auch in dem Manual aufnehmen...

1.) Wenn Monster Waffen/Ausrüstung droppen und man den Slot bereits belegt hat, und man ausversehen die gedroppte Waffe aufnimmt, ist die vorige Waffe weg (ich hatte bspw. ein Schwert oder so, es droppte ein Wurfstern, und dann hatte ich den Wurfstern und das Schwert war weg... hab ich da was übersehen? ggf. mit Tasche, wo dann Sachen gesammelt werden können, die man bei Bedarf ausrüstet/austauscht)

2.) Wenn ich aufsteige, kann ich zwar Ausdauer etc. erhöhen, aber unter Fähigkeiten (da, wo man am Anfang nur das Schwert hat, und wo man auf Magie/Nahkampf/Fernkampf spezialisieren kann) kann ich keine Punkte verteilen?

3.) Wenn ich auf das Fähigkeiten-Fenster klicke, komme ich von dort aus ja auch zu den Skills, von da aber nicht wieder zurück zum Fähigkeiten-Fenster

4.) Generell ein "x" zum Schließen dieser Fenster, mitunter weiß ich gerade nicht, wie ich die am besten schließe, außer durch bewegen - nur muss ich dann wieder zurück laufen, wo ich herkam und bleiben wollte.

Das mal so auf die Schnelle... Weiter so!


----------



## Titanpharao (9. Okt 2010)

@Daniel_L

Erstmal danke für ein überaus positives und vor allem großes Feedback.

Das Handbuch was Ihr auf der Page findet, wurde mal für das Ur-IMoY gemacht, was so schon lange nicht mehr existiert. Ich weiß ich müsste ein Handbuch machen, aber ihr spielt hier alle eine Beta und keinen Release und ich habe noch keine Zeit gefunden ein so ausführliches Handbuch zu erstellen.

Wobei mir da die erste Umfrage einfällt: Handbuch oder Wiki?

Habe am Freitag noch ein Wiki erstellt, was aber noch keinen Inhalt hat .

So jetzt würde ich gern zu deinen Punkten Stellung nehmen.

1.) Wie schon ein paar Einträge weiter vorn. Es gibt kein Inventar. Wird es auch definitiv nicht geben. Man kann in jedem Ausrüstungs-Slot nur ein Gegenstand haben. Wenn ihr den neu gedroppten Gegenstand nicht nehmt, dann wird er automatisch zu Geld umgewandelt. Ihr „switcht“ also euren Gegenstand mit dem gedroppten. Bzw hättest du unten bei der Auswahl den Button „Wechseln“ gehabt, da hättest du deine gefundenen Wurfstern mit der Leeren Sekundärwaffe wechseln könne. Aber so was wird definitiv ins Handbuch aufgenommen  p.s. Da du jetzt keinen Skill mehr ausführen kannst, sende mir vma den Spielstand zu, wenn du willst mache ich das rückgängig  e-mail paar post weiter vorn.
2.) Jeder der Fähigkeiten benötigt ein Level, Anzahl Skillpunkte und Gold! Wenn du also z.B. die Fähigkeit „Wurfstern“ erlernen möchtest, brauchst du Level 3, 1 Skillpunkt (die Zahl in Klammern hinter dem Namen) und 3000 Gold. Alle Skills die du erlernen kannst werden nicht „disabled“ dagestellt. Natürlich gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung im zukünftigen Wiki/Handbuch 
3.) Hehe ja das stimmt, weil es für das „Leistungs“ Fenster extern keinen separaten Button gibt. Das ist etwas aus dem „Add-On“ und somit ja … fehlt da was. Drück einfach die Tasten 'F' bzw. 'L'. Also der Button im Fähigkeiten Fenster ist nur da, weil es im HUD keinen gibt .
4.) Also für alle NPC- Fenster gibt es oben rechts so ein kleines „YinYang Knubbel“ das ist das X … und für die Spieler-Fenster einfach die Tastenkürzel benutzen bzw die Buttons unten rechts im HUD. Dazu einfach mal die Tastaturbelegung im Optionsmenü ansehen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar Fragen beantworten und bei weiteren Fragen oder anregungen würde ich dir gern das IMoY Forum ans Herz legen  Da können alle IMoY Spieler quatschen, oder du findest schon Antworten zu deinen Fragen.


----------



## Daniel_L (10. Okt 2010)

Wunderbar, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Genau solche Hinweise würde ich in die Wiki / ins Handbuch aufnehmen, denn dann fragt man sich nicht, was man falsch macht oder wie es geht.  Die "Wechseln" Option hatte ich übrigens, aber wusste nicht, was das bedeutet. Einleuchtender wäre vielleicht "Wechseln" zum auswechseln der Waffe, "ausrüsten" statt "wechseln", wenn der 2. Slot frei ist (denn man wechselt dann ja nichts) oder eben "gold", wenn man lieber das gold hätte... Vielleicht auch Tooltips, ich weiß nicht, wie aufwändig das programmiertechnisch ist? Aber wie gesagt, das wäre alles "nice to have", und bei privaten Projekten dieser Größe kann man sowas auch nicht "einfordern". ;-)


----------



## Titanpharao (10. Okt 2010)

Das mit den Tooltips dagegen sträube ich mich etwas  es wäre ganz einfach, aber wenn man es einmal weiß, dann sind die zu 90% überflüssig ... ich erstelle gerade mal ein paar Wiki Seiten  berichte euch hier, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Marco13 (10. Okt 2010)

Das mit den Tooltips bzw. einer Anfängerhilfe habe ich auch gedacht: Das würde die besagte Zeit zum "einfinden" deutlich reduzieren. Ich habe es aber nicht erwähnt, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass das relativ aufwändig ist. Die ganzen Infos könnten/sollten dann natürlich nur einmal erscheinen, immer wenn man etwas macht, was man vorher noch nicht gemacht hat. Also sowas wie
Spielstart: "Drücke WASD zum Laufen..."
Man steht vor einem Fuzzi: "Drücke X um mit ihm zu sprechen"
(der erzählt einem dann was von Ratten): "Geh da-und-da hin um die Ratten zu finden"
Man steht vor einer Ratte: "Drücke X um die Ratte zu killen"
...
Aber eben jede Meldung nur einmal wenn man vor dem zweiten Fuzzi steht, würde ein wiederholtes Einblenden der Meldung natürlich nerven.


----------



## Runtime (10. Okt 2010)

Das seh ich anders, weil der Tooltip erscheint ja erst, wenn man mit der Maus lange darüber bleibt und wer sich schon auskennt, der braucht ja nicht 2 Sekunden, um den Knopf  oder zu drücken.


----------



## Titanpharao (10. Okt 2010)

Also Tooltips kommen bei mir sofort, weil sie zum größten Teil für wichtige Infos gebraucht werden. Ja Marco da hättest du recht, das wie ein "Start Tutorial" aufzusetzen wäre wesentlich schwieriger  und das war auch nie geplant. Ich bin z.Z fleißig am Wiki schreiben, es könnten ja auch ein paar "Tutorial Video" auf der Webseite sein.

Hier mal der erste Wiki Eintrag. Bei direkten Fragen zum Spiel bitte an IMoY Forum wenden.

Hier die angekündigte IMoY Wiki Seite: IMoY Wiki

Welche HUDs, oder abläufe des Spiels hättet ihr gern als erstes erklärt? Schreibt es mir hier auf und ich schau mal wie die nächste Woche wird oder das restliche WE


----------



## Titanpharao (11. Okt 2010)

Habe die Wiki Seite mal etwas gepimpt. Ihr findet jetzt eine News dazu auf der Seite und im Wiki sind schon verschiedene Funktionen erklärt bzw der Guide dahin verfrachtet.


----------



## Titanpharao (17. Okt 2010)

So habe die ganze Woche und am WE mich mal wieder etwas ran gesetzt.

Es gibt jetzt eine neue Version incl. erster Anfangs Story und Tutorial Quests! Ich vielleicht nicht ganz das was Marco13 und Runtime wollten. Aber vielleicht hilft das ja ganz neuen Spieler trotzdem etwas 

IMoY Wujinyou


----------



## Axigan (3. Nov 2010)

hi, das spiel find ich echt cool und finds echt erstaunlich, dass man solche geduld haben kann^^
hab auf der hp einen kleinen fehler bemerkt und zwar bei den minimalen Systemvoraussetzungen

RAM: 512*GB* Arbeitsspeicher

wäre glaub ich ziemlich schwierig so einen pc zu aufzutreiben^^

aber ansonsten echt nice


----------



## Titanpharao (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo Axigan,

toll das es dir gefällt, es wäre echt klasse wenn du bei Fragen oder ähnliches dich im Forum registrieren würdest.
Aber Leute wie du, ermutigen mich weiter zu machen  Das Wochenende steht ja bald vor der Tür, dann gehts bestimmt weiter^^

Achso 512GB ... ja deswegen hat das Spiel alle verschreckt  ändere ich gleich mal sobald ich zuhause bin^^


----------



## Titanpharao (10. Jul 2011)

Hey ich wollte euch mal Informieren, das es eine neue Version gibt.

*IMoY Wujinyou 2.0.167 BETA*

Für alle Linux User, benennt die Exe einfach in Jar um.


----------



## Titanpharao (19. Jun 2012)

Da es nicht mehr möglich ist, den Anfangs-Post zu ändern, hier eine neue Version!

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte euch auf mein JAVA-Spiel-Projekt aufmerksam machen.

Der Name ist IMoY und trägt den Untertitel „Wujinyou“. Ich entwickle es jetzt mittlerweile 4,5 Jahre und es ist *fertig*!!!. 

Es handelt sich um ein Old-School-Solo-RPG im Sinne eines Zeldas mit den Spielelementen eines Hack'n Slay, MMORPGS und Gothic. Kurzum man erledigt Quest und tötet Monster, bekommt dafür Items und steigt im Level auf. Das Spiel hat eine seichte Geschichte die aber erst so richtig in Fahrt kommt, wenn man Level 50 ist. IMoY bietet 70 Level mit einer riesengroßen Spielwelt und vielen individuellen Boss-Monster.

Für eine schnelle Übersicht gibt es ein Video auf der Webseite und Media.

Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr euch die aktuelle Final Beta runterladen. Es existiert auch ein Handbuch, was auf Basis des Originalspiels erstellt wurde, somit nicht mehr aktuell ist.
Ich denke das wichtigste wäre zu erwähnen, dass man an dem Tempel wo ihr startet und an allen weiteren Tempel die so aussehen man unten links speichern kann. (Ihr bekommt auch eine Message in die Konsole, wenn ihr gespeichert habt.)

Dann viel Spaß beim zocken! IMoY Wujinyou

Hier ist ein guter Einsteiger Guide fürs Spiel:IMoY Einsteiger Guide 

Für alle die Probleme bei den Quests haben, einen NPC nicht finden oder einfach nur eine Übersicht haben wollen. Hier eine Komplettlösung


Würde mich auf euer Feedback/Fragen freuen. Ob nun im IMoY-Forum oder einfach hier.

Ich bedanke mich auch für die zahlreiche Hilfe aus dem Forum für das Spiel.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen das
LIQUID TITAN Team


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jun 2012)

Coole Sache. Hatte es ja schon so eine Weile mitverfolgt, und schonmal kurz angesehen. Solche Spiele hatte ich nie gespielt, aber es gibt da ja eine große Fangemeinde (Link und so...). Der Zustand, dass man ein Programm als "fertig" bezeichnet, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, aber cool dass du das geschafft hast :applaus:

BTW: LIQUID TITAN ?!


----------



## Titanpharao (19. Jun 2012)

Hehe Marco13, du hast mir auch oft geholfen früher.

Nein, fertig ist sowas ja nie, bis man keine Lust hat mehr zu fixen. Aber irgendwie, muss es mal "ein ende" haben ... will fürs Android programmieren und auch mal ein paar € verdienen.

>.> nein der Name LIQUID TITAN ist noch inoffiziell, aber darunter fange ich an zu programmieren, falls man mal sone kleine "mini" Firma hat etc ... das dort sieht mehr aus wie Transport Unternehmen^^

Brauchte halt son Studio Namen, habe sogar ein tolles Intro gemacht:
LiquidTitan.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Apo (19. Jun 2012)

Auch erstmal von mir Congratz zum Fertigstellen. Ich weiß wie schwer es ist, sich für ein Projekt ewig zu motivieren! Respekt für 4,5 Jahre.

Falls ihr jemals noch etwas dran rumprogrammieren wollt ... ich hätte da einige Verbesserungsvorschläge:
- Am Anfag den Spieler sagen, er kann sich mit wasd bewegen
- Auch das Kämpfen ist unintuitiv. In Diablo Manier klicke ich auf die Ratte und nichts passiert ...
- hätte ich nicht Diablo like q gedrückt, hätte ich es nicht herausgefunden, was zu tun ist.

Also ich würde vorschlagen, gebt dem Spieler am Anfang mehr Hilfe, ansonsten drücken die meisten Spieler einfach das berühmte X.


----------



## Titanpharao (19. Jun 2012)

Da hat wohl jemand zu viel Diablo gespielt ... >.>

Richtig mit Q öffnest du das Questfenster, aber in den Optionen sind alle Tasten frei belegt und erleutert. Müssen wir im 21 Jahrhundert leben wo 1/11 Leveln das Tutorial ist mit Space für Springen, Umschalt für schleichen, ziele mit der Maus und linksklick zum töten ... nein danke 

Für sowas gibt es ein Handbuch und das Spiel ist im Zelda Stil ... nichts mit anklicken ... wie soll das auch gehen auf 2D? Ein bisschen "austesten" muss man schon, ich mag keine Casual Massentauglichkeits spiele, dann wäre der nächste Kritikpunkt wohl, das es ab Level 5 sich in etwa so spielt wie Inferno bei D3  ... bzw ist es schlicht weg sau schwer da noch "komfortfunktion" einzubauen ...

Aber es freut mich das du es gestartet hast, aber habe ich wohl gegen dein D3 auf der Platte keine Chance, wobei man das wunderbar in der Schule/UNI/Arbeit *hust* zocken kann 

Also eigentlich eher weniger ... ist genug Zeit für ein Free Game geflossen, was mal als "Tutorial für Java" begann ...


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jun 2012)

Die Hilfe (Tooltips) zu den ersten _Schritten_ (den abstrakten und denen mit WASD ) wurden weiter oben schonmal angesprochen. Das WASD findet man schon raus, könnte aber ggf. im Getting Started Guide erwähnt werden. Sicher könnte man noch einiges verbessern, aber ... dann wär das mit dem "fertig" wieder so eine Sache


----------



## Titanpharao (20. Jun 2012)

hehe du sagst es ... naja ich sag immer, sowas baut man immer umständlich ein und am ende brauch man es nur 1xWissen und dann ist es selbstverständlich.

Übrings dafür wurden ja die Tutorial Quests unter Q eingebaut ...


----------

